# Official weight thread - biggest loser contest



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Starting Saturday, November 8, 2008, each participant will post his or her morning, pre-ride, weight. Thereafter, edit your own original post daily to add your new weight. If you miss a day or so, that's fine, but try as best as you can. Also, post anything you are willing to donate to the winner.

Also, state your goal weight by December 31. On January 1, we'll vote on who did the best job of meeting their goal, taking into account how much weight lost, circumstances, etc. Winner gets the prizes that other participants voluntarily agree to donate, as well as the RBR "Biggest Loser" designation that they can proudly use in their forum signature.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Just use Physicsdiet.com to post your weights. I can't partake in this contest because I've already lost almost 70 pounds. The weight isn't coming off very easy now... (graph from Physicsdiet)...


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Age: 17 
Starting Weight: 156
Current Weight: 162 
Height: 6'5"
BMI: 18.5
Goal Weight: 165 (increase power)

Sorry I just want to be included... its still a goal


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

This is great for people who have lots of extra weight. The fatter the better. I have seen some guys lose huge amounts of weight in weeks of starting heavy exercise. I saw a guy go from 320 to 260 in a few weeks.

For those of us who don't have lots of weight to lose... we can never win. A year ago I weighed 148. After 1 month of cycling I weighed 144. I am still 144 despite increasing intensity and distance. The only difference is strength and endurance and lower body fat. Huh... can't we play a game I can win at? Good luck guys!


----------



## jslegacy (Jun 10, 2008)

Dajianshan said:


> For those of us who don't have lots of weight to lose... we can never win.



That is why I suggested doing the BMI because I think it is more of a truth teller. 

Age: 26
Starting Weight: 181
11/15: 180.6
11/18:179.8

Current Weight as of 11/20: 178
Height: 5' 8"
BMI: ukn
Goal weight: 165

Site I used for calculating BMI: http://www.cdc.gov/nccdphp/dnpa/hea...BMI/english_bmi_calculator/bmi_calculator.htm

I also have a Wii Fit that calculates weight and BMI, but havent had a chance to use that this morning. I am not sure how accurate the Wii Fit is, but a lot of what I have read and heard from other users say they trust that more than their bathroom scale.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

11/08/08 176.5
11/09/08 174.5
11/10/08 173.5
11/11/08 174.0 (oops)
11/12/08 174.5 (double oops)
11/13/08 173.0 (riding 45 miles a day is helping)
11/14/08 175.0 (damn, ate pizza and beer last night -- what was I thinking?)
11/15/08 175.0
11/16/08 174.5
11/17/08 174.0
11/18/08 174.0
11/19/08 174.0
11/20/08 174.0 (not getting to train this week like I planned)
11/21/08 172.5 (-4 now)
11/22/08 172.0
11/23/08 171.5 (-5)
11/24/08 171.0 (-5.5 don't know why losing now after plateau; doing the same things)
11/25/08 170.5 (-6)
11/26/08 170.5
11/27/08 ?? out of town / Thanksgiving
11/28/08 ?? out of town
11/29/08 173.0
11/30/08 172.0
12/01/08 173.0
12/02/08 173.0
12/03/08 173.0
12/04/08 174.0 (I've been hungry)
12/05/08 174.5 (Thanksgiving got me back in bad habits)
12/06/08 ??
12/07/08 out of town
12/08/08 out of town
12/09/08 out of town
12/10/08 176.5 (ok, travel is horrible 
12/11/08 176.0
12/12/08 176.0 (I'm awful -- I need a kick in the butt)
12/13/08 -- 12/21/08 ?? (afraid to look)
12/22/08 176.0 this is bad; still going to try to lose 5 before Jan. 1, but not likely
12/23/08 175.0



goal by 12/31/08: 155.0 [not looking good]


Donation, FC508 jersey; will think of something else, too.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 6, 2008)

8 Nov 08: 214
10 Nov 08: 211.4
11 Nov 08: 211.0
12 Nov 08: 210.2
15 Nov 08 208
17 Nov 08 209.4
18 Nov 08: 209.2
19 Nov 08 209.4 (plateau!)
20 Nov 08: 209.5
22 Nov 08: 210 (wrong way)
24 Nov 08: 209.5
01 Dec 08: 208.2 (a week of mountain biking and hiking in Moab sure helps).
02 Dec 08: 208

Goal 12/31/08: 192


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

8 Nov 08: 166 (though truth be told I was 163 yesterday a.m.... go figure)
Current: 166
Goal 12/31/08: 154


----------



## cobm428 (Jun 20, 2008)

11/08/2008
Age: 33
Starting Weight: 227
Current Weight: 227
Height: 5' 11"
BMI: 
Goal weight: 200
Thyroid cancer survivor. I do not have a thyroid so it will harder to loose pounds


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

11/08/08

Starting Weight: 238
Goal Weight: 220

11/09/08--234
11/10/08--238
11/11/08--235
11/12/08--235.5
11/13/08--235
11/14/08--235.5
11/15/08--238
11/16/08--235.5
11/17/08--237
11/18/08--234
11/19/08--235
11/20/08--234.5
11/21/08--234.5
11/23/08--235
11/24/08--236
11/25/08--233.5
11/26/08--235
12/01/08--237
12/02/08--236
12/04/08--234
12/05/08--233
12/06/08--231.5
12/07/08--234
12/08/08--237
12/10/08--233.5
12/11/08--232
12/12/08--235
12/16/08--234


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Age: 44
Height: 6'2"
Starting Weight: 264.2
Goal Weight: 240

11/12/08 - 263.2
11/14/08 - 265 (Father-in-law's birthday last night, dinner at a steak house)


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Age: 39
Starting Weight: 197
Current Weight: 197
Height: 5'11"
Goal Weight: 189
In May, when I started riding, I was at 210. I get to ride 2 to 3 times a week if I'm lucky. By the end of this year, I'm hoping to be down to 194. My ideal goal is 189, but in the time I've spent so far, I can't expect to lose that much in that little time and expect to keep it off.


----------



## gluteus (Jun 27, 2007)

Good idea! I can use the extra motivation

Age:43
Starting weight:185
Goal weight:178
Height: 5'10''

I usually loose 5-9 pounds during the biking season just to gain it all back (and more)during the winter. Not this year!

11-23 = 185 (WTF!, I've been on the trainer almost everyday!)


----------



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

Age: 39
height: 5'10"
Goal weight: 180
Starting weight: 192

11/10: 191
11/11: 190
11/12: 189
11/13: 189
11/14: 188


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Age: 42
Starting weight: 198
Goal weight: 182
height: 5'8"
As of 11/09: 198 
Gonna be a chaperone for a school trip for 3 days, will post weight when I return on 11/13.
As of 11/13: 194 
Band camp was berry, berry good to me. Sucking on a Sam Adams now so all bets are off. 
As of 11/15: 194. Should be lower soon, I was able to get 1 hour of SSST on the hamster wheel.
11/16: 193.4. Splitting hairs but I'll take it.
11/17: 194
11/19: 192.8. Long days at work but eating better. I hour of SST one day, another day did 50 minutes jogging on the treadmill.
11/20: 192. Glad with the weight loss so far. I chalked up the loss to eating better and more consistent workouts. Realized today, after having dry lips all day, that I haven't been drinking as much water as I usually do.  Will work on that also.
11/21: 191.4. Chips and salsa... how I yearn for thee... 
11/22: 191. I was expecting a plateau, not too disappointed.
11/23: 192. What the?
11/24: 190.8. Big mt biking day on Sunday, 2 miles on the treadmill and core work today. I haven't been this light this late in the year in a long time. 180's soon I hope.
11/25: 192. ??? Major DOMS from Monday.
11/26: 192.6. ??? Fighting a cold right now. Still sore from running!!!
11/27: 192.4. 50 minutes of SST on the trainer, time to eat.
11/28: 192.4. Probably my most active week so far and still in a plateau. 45 minutes of SST today.  Guess it's OK considering Thanksgiving.
11/29: 192.4. ??? Hoping for anywhere in the 180's by the end of the week. Initially I thought it'd happen by the 1st, doesn't look like it now. 
11/30: 191.6. Going in the right direction at least. 
12/1: 191.4. Aarggghhhh.
12/3: 192.
12/4: 192.2 Getting serious now...
12/5: 191.8 Something I guess...
12/7: 191.6
12/8: 192.2 This getting reeeeaaaalll old
12/9: 192.4 40 minutes SST tonight with 20 more minutes of spinning. Will try not to eat past 7:30pm anymore.
12/10: 192.2 3 miles on the treadmill and then some core work
12/11: 192.2 50 minutes of SST and core work, lots of sweating. No after 7pm eating.
12/12: 190.8 Skipped 191 entirely.???? I know different things work for different people but the late-night eating ban is really helping
12/13: 191.4 Nice long ride today, 3200 calories burned according to the Polar.
12/14: 191.6
12/15: 192.2 This seriously blows
12/16: 192 1 Hour of SST tonight. I'd really like to get into the 180's soon, I'm only 16 days behind schedule. 
12/17: 191 3 miles on the treadmill.
12/18: 192 Rum & *diet* coke
12/20: 192.4 Nice, long ride today.
12/22: 193 2x20 SST. Need to run more, you burn many more calories in the same amount of time.
12/23: 193 Same ole, same ole. ZZZzzz. 3 miles on the treadmill.
12/24: 193.4 My last update as I'll be going out-of-state for a 9 days. Hope everyone continues to fight the good fight and Merry Xmas.


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

Age 54, 5'8" I can't believe I am up to 220 already I was 195 in september. I was going to start my diet again on Sunday my goal by 12-31 195 and by march 1, 180. I guess I didn't slow my eating down when I had to cut back on my riding. Now its time to dust off the trainer. I get a better workout on the trainer than in spin class, but not as much fun. I have been editing these but I forgot to save them
11-09=219
11-10 216.8, I did a 20 mile ride sunday 37 degrees but no rain or snow or wind.
11-11 217.2 I skipped spinning on monday, but I went today
11-12 217.0
11-13 214.0 I don't know how
11-17 went to the chinese buffet on Sunday I am not getting on the scale until wednesday.
I was very bad


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Age: 42
Starting weight: 227.6
Starting bodyfat: 22.6%
Goal weight: 201
Height: 6' 1.5"

Current weight: 222.0
Current bodyfat: 26%

11-10 edit: Ate well Friday nite at a party. By well I mean two burgers and plenty of potato casserole. 3 hour track workout Saturday and a 2.2 pound dump Sunday early morn got me off to a quick start. Bought a new scale to motivate me for this and weighed pre and post dropping a duece. Good old fashioned 3 flusher. Worked out 3 hours today and didn't eat much. Looking forward to tomorrow mornings weigh in. My weight has always flucuated quickly up and down.

11-11 edit: Obviously dropping water weight by the buckets. Weight down, fat percentage up. Regardless, 1/2 a day and I make the goal. Skipped the beer last nite and sworn off the junk brought in by vendors.

11-12 edit: Now the hard work begins.

11-13 edit: No exercise yesterday

11-16 edit: Two pounds in the wrong direction.

11-17 edit: Giving back more ground. :boo:

11-18 edit: Four pound drop this morning. go figure.

11-19 edit. 220.4

11-20 edit. 218.0

11-24 edit: 224. Story of my life. Have to stay focus or it comes unravelled. Thumbs down on me.

12-4 222 guess I survived the holidays w/o to much damage.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

11.9.08

Start: 166
current: 165.5


----------



## screamtone (Apr 17, 2006)

Count me in. I'll edit my post with stats shortly.


----------



## Dugg (Aug 11, 2007)

Age: 34
Starting Weight: 252.5
Height: 5'8"
Goal weight: Not sure yet, but I want to get lean.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Goddamnit!!! I'M OUT.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

Start 166
11.11.08 164
11.12.08 164.5
11.13.08 164

Oops! been forgetting to weigh in!

11.19.08 164 (still! argh!)
11.20.08 163.5
11.21.08 163.5
11.24.08 164
11.25.08 161.5
12.03.08 160.5 (sorry for the long hiatus from the scale... been skeeered to weigh in till the Tday binge had "cleared")
12.04.08 161.5 (this is what I get for having fried rice for dinner)
12.05.08 160.5
12.11.08 161 (argh! bad week)
12.12.08 158.5 (2.5 lbs in a day? WTF? But I'll take it... first time under 160 for over a year)

_After some poor holiday eating and a two week long cold... I was reluctant to weigh in because I was worried what I'd learn...._

12.31.08 159.5


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't actually have a lot of weight to lose, but I'll post it here anyway.
64 years old
5'8"
weight in mid-August when I decided it was time to start serious cycling again was 167
my goal is 140 or less by July 1, 2009. Goal for 12/31/08 is 150

11/10 weight 158.6, BMI 24.1
11/15 weight 158.0 BMI 24.02
11/16 weight 156.8 BMI 23.84
11/17 weight 157.6 BMI 23.96 should not have had dinner with overweight friends last night.
11/18 weight 156.4 BMI 23.8
11/19 weight 156.4 BMI 23.8
11/21 weight 157.2 BMI 23.9 WTF?
11/22 weight 156.6 BMI 23.81
11/23 weight 156.0 BMI 23.72
11/24 weight 155.4 BMI 23.6
11/27 weight 155.6 BMI 23.66 weighed in around 7am
11/28 weight 154.6 BMI 23.5 20 mile ride more than offset Thanksgiving dinner
11/29 weight 155.2 BMI 23.6
11/30 weight 153.4 BMI 23.32
12/1 weight 153.2 BMI 23.3
12/2 weight 153.0 BMI 23.3
12/4 weight 154.0 BMI 23.4 my Tanita scale says BF has declined from about 13 to 11.2 - cool
12/5 weight 153.4 BMI 23.32
12/7 weight 153.4 BMI 23.32
12/8 weight 152.6 BMI 23.2
12/9 weight 152.6 BMI 23.2
12/10 weight 152.2 BMI 23.14
12/11 weight 152.2 BMI 23.14
12/12 weight 152.0 BMI 23.1 Gone until 12/15 learning to be a better ski instructor
12/15 weight 151.0 BMI 23.0
12/17 weight 150.8 BMI 22.93
12/18 weight 150.6 BMI 22.9
12/19 weight 150.4 BMI 22.86
12/20 weight 150.0 BMI 22.8 MADE MY YEAR END GOAL but Christmas trip to visit family is coming without access to a gym
12/21 weight 149.8 BMI 22.77
12/23 weight 149.4 BMI 22.71
12/29 weight 152.2 BMI 23.1 just shows what visiting relatives for the holidays can do to you.
12/30 weight 151.6 BMI 23.0
12/31 weight 151.4 BMI 23.0
1/2/09 weight 149.6 BMI 22.74


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*motivation*



jlandry said:


> Want some motivation? Pick up something that weighs about the same amount of weight that you want to lose. Imagine carrying this on your next hillclimb. OUCH!


I ride my commuter bike out into the foothills 10 miles, then back into town and then another 13 miles to work in the mornings. All loaded up, my commuter weighs 36 pounds. I get on my Bianchi 928 Carbon SL, at 13 pounds, and it feels like there is no bike at all. That's about how much I need to lose. Been wondering why I get dropped by the skinny racer guys on the hills so much.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

2 months is a very short time. Is anyone using weight loss aids? How about we share weight loss tips.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*tips*



jlandry said:


> 2 months is a very short time. Is anyone using weight loss aids? How about we share weight loss tips.


I do the "NO" diet: no soda, no beer, no sweets, no fatty meat, no junkfood; seems to work if I stick to it


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 6, 2008)

jlandry said:


> 2 months is a very short time. Is anyone using weight loss aids? How about we share weight loss tips.


I do the "Taste" diet. If it tastes good, I spit it out.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

Fixed said:


> I do the "NO" diet: no soda, no beer, no sweets, no fatty meat, no junkfood; seems to work if I stick to it


Add no eating out.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

In. Late.

Gluteus, you are my co-motivator since we're right in the same range.

Age:42
Starting weight:187 (see my Wii fit thread in the lounge)
Goal weight:172
Height: 5'11'
Fri morning Dec 12: 182 - not really down that much but with all the weights and core work I've been doing, my belly fat is noticeably thinner and my arms are ever so slightly bigger.

Things that I know burn my fat:
- high intensity intervals
- activity in the mornings - like a 10 min jog and some situps
- a good but not large breakfast, 
- don't go longer than 2 hours between small meals / healthy snacks
- winning the late-night carb / munchies battle
- sheer training volume
- go to bed hungry!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I weigh myself first thing in the morning before eating or drinking and after pooping.
...and I do it neckkid. (the weighing part)


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Quick question. I have one of those scales that calculates bodyfat percentage. Today I weigh twice pre-shower and weighed 219 w/ 26.6% bodyfat both times. Ten minutes later after a shower the weight was identical but the bodyfat readings were in the 22% and identical after two trials. I dried my feet well but I'm assuming skin moisture impacts these readings???


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

jlandry said:


> I weigh myself first thing in the morning before eating or drinking and after pooping.
> ...and I do it neckkid. (the weighing part)


If you do the pooping part neckkid too you will save on your laundry bill. HTH...YWIA.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*worthless*



BassNBrew said:


> Quick question. I have one of those scales that calculates bodyfat percentage. Today I weigh twice pre-shower and weighed 219 w/ 26.6% bodyfat both times. Ten minutes later after a shower the weight was identical but the bodyfat readings were in the 22% and identical after two trials. I dried my feet well but I'm assuming skin moisture impacts these readings???


I had one of those and threw it away. Way too inconsistent. I know hydration makes a huge difference.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*let's go*

Come on, everyone, get with it! Need that competition. Posting your weight each day may help with motivation, and also helps others to get motivated. Some are losing, some not.

I'm laying on hard this next week. Cutting to about 1500 calories, but riding 25 to 45 miles every week day, plus about 100 over the weekend. Big surge to "bank up" calories burned before Thanksgiving week. 

BTW, fixed gear riding in the hills seems to really burn the calories. No coasting!


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

*Can't be part of the contest*

I think this "biggest loser" contest is a great idea, but I'm already out.

age : 24
height : not quite 5'11" (1m79 for the SI users out there)
weight (as of 2008 nov. 13) : 135 pounds (61.5 kg)

I'm getting close to the "dangerously slim" part of the BMI scale. I can't lose weight else I'll vanish... 
I'm trying to go for 145.

By the way, good luck to everyone who's trying to go the other way 

[EDIT] : My time as a teacher-in-training is over and so is the stress. I may stop losing weight! Great thing. I'm down to 60 kg now...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

bump.... updates people

it's Friday and I dunno about you, but weekends are the most challenging for me - especially Sunday evening.


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

Age 39
Hight 6'1
Start Weight 199.6  11/10/08
Todays Weight 197.8 :thumbsup: 11/14/08
*Starting over now. *
Today's weight 206.2 :cryin: Damn Holidays :mad2: 
Goal Weight 185 

How about goal weight by March 31 :idea:


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

Age:20
Weight: 183 (as of 11-14-08)
Goal Weight: 175 (want to lose the belly-fat)
Height: 5' 11"
BMI: I hope it's below 25%!!!

Unfortunately, this thread was about 4 months too late, i lost 15lbs. from beginning of summer to end of summer (2.5 months) by just going to gym daily, riding for a while, then doing upper body workouts.

Tip: I found out in high school (lost 20lbs sophomore year) that you can get discouraged easily because you may workout for 2 months and not see a difference, but then a month after that you may drop 5+ pounds. It's like an initial hump you gotta get over, take it like a test from your body, to see if you are willing to go the distance. But once you stop exercising for a long time, you gotta get over the hump again. 

My tip: Exercising should be a lifestyle, not something you should do just to drop a few pounds.

Here's another general tip to share: I find it easier to lose weight if I cut-out most of my mid-day snacks (the ones I eat at work when it gets slow).

11-16-08: Weighed 183 in the afternoon, so I'm guessing I weighed a little less that morning, but forgot to weigh myself.

11-23-08: Weighed 189.6 just before bed. Family decided to have thanksgiving early because of my brother's wedding.

11-26-08: Weigh 186.6 in the morning. Hooray, I've gained the Most weight out of everyone, mostly due to the fact that I had *4* Thanksgiving dinners over the past week!!! I'm pretty happy with 6.6 pounds.

11-30-08: Weighed 186.0 in the morning.

12-2-08: Weighed 184.5 in the morning.

12-7-08: Weighed 184.0 in the morning.

12-12-08 Weighed 185.0 in the morning. Increasing the weekly mileage today!


----------



## MWPDX (May 29, 2008)

Val_Garou said:


> Add no eating out.


<_<

>_>

...... not even gonna touch that one... :-( *sigh*


----------



## coheedcambria84 (Jun 19, 2008)

*I guess i'm starting a little late...*

I just saw this and decided I wanted to get in on the fun. Over the summer I was doing well and exercising until I hurt my foot during a tri race. I need to get back to the losing!

Initial Weight : 225 lbs (11/16/08)
Age: 24
Height: 6'1"
Target weight: 210 lbs

Lets go!


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Fixed said:


> Come on, everyone, get with it! Need that competition. Posting your weight each day may help with motivation, and also helps others to get motivated. Some are losing, some not.
> 
> I'm laying on hard this next week. Cutting to about 1500 calories, but riding 25 to 45 miles every week day, plus about 100 over the weekend. Big surge to "bank up" calories burned before Thanksgiving week.
> 
> BTW, fixed gear riding in the hills seems to really burn the calories. No coasting!


The "edit" criteria rather than "new update post" kills threads like these. I'd rather scroll thru new posts than old posts trying to figure out what's new material.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Initial weight: 79kg (16/Nov/08)
Age: 28
Height: 183cm (6'0)
Target: 77kg
BF: 8%
BMI: 23.6

Daily SST burns through calories like crazy! But these last few kgs are proving really difficult to shed, i've been stuck at 79kg for months and i don't think it's because i eat ice cream everyday


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

In the middle of July, I was 190lbs.
I started commuting to work 14 miles flat each way and eating better. In August I bought a road bike. 
In October I signed up to race a road bike with the San Jose BC in their winter series.
Age: 38 
Starting Weight: 168 (as of November 8 already lost 22lbs)
Current Weight: 168 (12/22/2008 Stuck here for weeks)
Height: 5'8" maybe 9”

Goal Weight: 165 (I won’t stop loosing, until I reach 150)


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

*Daily SST?*



function said:


> Initial weight: 79kg (16/Nov/08)
> Age: 28
> Height: 183cm (6'0)
> Target: 77kg
> ...



What do you mean by daily SST? (Jus wunderin)


----------



## ownedbybiggs (Jul 8, 2008)

*Progress*

Age: 36
Height 5' 11"
Start weight: 210
BF% 22.7
Goal 170lbs (by spring)

11/10 206 22.3%


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Week 1, 2 stats*

Week 1; Week 2 results, as best as I can tell.

+6; ?? teffisk
-1; -3 jslegacy
-2; -6 Fixed
-5; -4.5 Ted Striker
-2; -4.5 shawndoggy
-0; ?? cobm428
-5; +1 Val_Garou
+1; ?? Uprwstsdr
??; ?? Peanya
??; -0 gluteus
-4; ?? mrcookie
-4; -7.2 upstateSC-rider
-5; ?? bigjohnson54
-9; -3.6 BassNBrew
??; ?? screamtone
??; ?? Dugg
-2; ?? jlandry
-2; -3.2 GerryR
-2; ?? Creakyknees
-2; ?? monocognizant
??; +6.6 austincrx
??; ?? coheedcambria84
??; ?? function 
+1; -2 mellowyellowCJ7
-4; ?? ownedbybiggs
??; -1 normalnorm
??; +2 function


----------



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

Im abit late...

But last week 245lbs

This week 244lbs.

Goal:232 by New Years Day.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Initial weight: 79kg (16/Nov/08)
Current weight: 80kg
Age: 28
Height: 183cm (6'0)
Target: 77kg

Blerch my weight is just doing its +-1kg fluctuations, no changes


----------



## Drichman (Feb 1, 2008)

My goal is to get fat and out of shape. Question: can I still win if I meet this goal? Goals are important.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

jlandry said:


> Anyone?


Sweet spot training, i do those when i'm not fresh enough to go any harder.


----------



## GTScott (Dec 6, 2007)

Great work guys - it is amazing to see how quickly you guys can drop the weight! If it helps you at all, please know that I dropped nearly 70 pounds (198.5 starting in June 07, currently at 130+/- with a single digit BF% now) from June of 2007 to around April of 2008 and it was all started by a Biggest Loser type of competition on one of the car sites I read. You just need something to light a fire and hopefully this will be in for some of you. 

All of that being said, I am now mentally locked in the MUST LOSE WEIGHT thing and scared of gaining it back - hence why I am now stuck in that nearly unhealthy range. Don't go that far!

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

GTScott said:


> Great work guys - it is amazing to see how quickly you guys can drop the weight! If it helps you at all, please know that I dropped nearly 70 pounds (198.5 starting in June 07, currently at 130+/- with a single digit BF% now) from June of 2007 to around April of 2008 and it was all started by a Biggest Loser type of competition on one of the car sites I read. You just need something to light a fire and hopefully this will be in for some of you.
> 
> All of that being said, I am now mentally locked in the MUST LOSE WEIGHT thing and scared of gaining it back - hence why I am now stuck in that nearly unhealthy range. Don't go that far!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


LOL, my wife makes fun of me and all of my middle aged male bike racer friends... she says we have worse eating disorders than gymnasts. And there's prolly a little truth to it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a rather robust 1st week where I was able to lose 5 lbs. The second week was, um, a failure - I was not able to keep up the pace. I guess I thought it would remain easy. A couple of things I learned all over again: 

1) Alcohol is not your friend. Even a glass a wine a night. 
2) Refined sugar is not your friend - even in nutrition bars like Balance Bars
3) 4-5 PM is the toughest hour of the day

Despite the plateau, I have lost 2 inches from my waist. Time to re-double my efforts.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*speed?*



GTScott said:


> Great work guys - it is amazing to see how quickly you guys can drop the weight! If it helps you at all, please know that I dropped nearly 70 pounds (198.5 starting in June 07, currently at 130+/- with a single digit BF% now) from June of 2007 to around April of 2008 and it was all started by a Biggest Loser type of competition on one of the car sites I read. You just need something to light a fire and hopefully this will be in for some of you.
> 
> All of that being said, I am now mentally locked in the MUST LOSE WEIGHT thing and scared of gaining it back - hence why I am now stuck in that nearly unhealthy range. Don't go that far!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


How much faster did you get losing that much?


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Gave up 2/3s pof my losses this weekend. Major pisser.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

jlandry said:


> 2 months is a very short time. Is anyone using weight loss aids? How about we share weight loss tips.


Best tip I know of is reading "Eat to Live" by Joel Fuhrman, MD. It is a true eye-opener in terms of nutrition and weight lose. My wife and I are both mostly following it, and we're both losing weight. She was and still is a LOT heavier than I am and she's losing about 1 pound a day. Lots and lots of vegetables, fruit and whole grains, very little, if any meat or other animal products, especially cheese when you realize how much fat there is in it.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*updates*



Fixed said:


> Week 1; Week 2 results, as best as I can tell.
> 
> +6; ?? teffisk
> -1; -3 jslegacy
> ...


Updated cumulative results. Come on, people, post those numbers. 

Everyone who hasn't posted (??), do you want to stay in?


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Initial weight: 79kg (16/Nov/08)
Current weight: 80kg
Age: 28
Height: 183cm (6'0)
Target: 77kg

Things are staying very static, but i have a very hard week coming up so the intensity may help nudge things along.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*updates!*

I know it's ugly after Thanksgiving, but we need updates to keep the momentum going. Thanks.


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

I hopped back in the saddle this year in march/april when there wasn't any snow on the ground. I was 230 but no fat. I lived in the gym, benched 415, squated 545, and deadlifted 455. I met all my weightlifting goals and my new goal this year was to get down to 185 by christmas well i weighed myself this morning i was 190, but anything i'm losing is most likely upper body mass. but wow i've gotten twice as fast losing that bulk, and i'm cut up more than ever now. i'm actually thinking about racing this next season, hope i can keep motivated through the darn winter months in nw ohio


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

bumpin' this one to the top. weigh in foolz.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

edited my OP. 

the early morning "metabolism starter" workouts seem to be helping.
and +1 SST work, or what we used to call LSD, and sometimes people call Tempo, but I call a hard ride, helps big time.
and going to bed hungry. oh man, I can feel skinnier by morning.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Initial weight: 79kg (16/Nov/08)
Current weight: 79kg (174lbs)
Age: 28
Height: 183cm (6'0)
Target: 77kg (169lbs)

 I'm beginning to also suspect that 78kg (172lbs) is more realistic without losing strength.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

*Huh?*



Creakyknees said:



> edited my OP.
> 
> the early morning "metabolism starter" workouts seem to be helping.
> and +1 SST work, or what we used to call LSD, and sometimes people call Tempo, but I call a hard ride, helps big time.
> and going to bed hungry. oh man, I can feel skinnier by morning.


What's SST?:mad2:


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

jlandry said:


> What's SST?:mad2:


Dude, your question was answered up in post #51.



> Sweet spot training, i do those when i'm not fresh enough to go any harder.


----------



## kngpengwin (Aug 15, 2008)

I just weighed myself today for the first time since august when I was in peak shape and I gained 12 pounds. crap. goal weight? what I weighed in august.


----------



## deimz (Dec 10, 2008)

New Here so I thought I'd post my goals.
height:5'9
starting weight:232
goal weight: 180

10/25 232.8
10/31 227.2
11/7 223.2
11/14 222.0
11/28 216.4
12/5 216.8

Figured no reason to bore you with the day to day, Am trying to lose weight to increase weight poweer to weight, so I can compete in the local race scene.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

25 years ago when I was still racing I typically weighed in at 152. A couple years ago I hit my all time high of 177. I had a goal weight of 160 which I recently acheived so now I'm focused on getting down to 155. I diet very little. Just knoked off the booze and between meal snacks and try to ride my ass off.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like there are only about two or three people left actively weighing in?


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Initial weight: 79kg (16/Nov/08)
Current weight: 79kg
Age: 28
Height: 183cm (6'0)
Target: 77kg

I'm not getting anywhere  after more than 4 months at 79-80kg, i think the only way to get lower is to lose muscle in certain places. Not something i really want to do. I'm going to just let my body decide from here.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

function said:


> Initial weight: 79kg (16/Nov/08)
> Current weight: 79kg
> Age: 28
> Height: 183cm (6'0)
> ...


What's your % of bodyfat?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*travel*



shawndoggy said:


> Looks like there are only about two or three people left actively weighing in?


Damn, I was out of town for a few days, and everything went to hell. Didn't ride, ate out, snacked... San Francisco is not a good place to lose weight, I've determined. I'm still in, but I'm basically starting over now.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

Fixed said:


> Damn, I was out of town for a few days, and everything went to hell. Didn't ride, ate out, snacked... San Francisco is not a good place to lose weight, I've determined. I'm still in, but I'm basically starting over now.


Ditto, I went to Tahoe to not-ski in the no-snow. I didn't bring my bikes, so I hung out with my two little girls and gained wait.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Ted Striker said:


> 2) Refined sugar is not your friend - even in nutrition bars like Balance Bars


Sugar is also very addictive. Stay away from the white powders.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

shawndoggy said:


> What's your % of bodyfat?


8% (from hydrostatic weighing), i can see the veins in my quads


----------



## boostmaster (Dec 13, 2008)

*Not sure if I'm in the right place...*

I'm new here... I figured since my goal is weight loss I'd introduce myself here. 

I'd like to purchase a stationary (ie:spinning) bike to train with since I hate my treadmill 
I have seen plenty of cheap and expensive models but I'm not sure what to look for. I am not a regular cyclist such as it seems most of the folks on this board are. So I don't need a $1k machine. Just a reasonably inexpensive unit that will do the trick and not fall apart on me in the process.

Back in 1998 I dropped 40lbs in 3 months and kept it off for years. I have plenty of weight equipment but the bane of my existence is cardio. I actually took spinning classes in the past and really enjoyed the cycling so I figured I'd get back on the bike so to speak...

Here's my stats......
Current Age:36
Weight: 220
Height 5' 8"
Goal 180

Can anyone offer me advice on where to find a good deal, what brands to look at, etc... Thanks in advance.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I have only used 3-4 different stationary bikes and have the same complaint with all of them and that is that you can't make them feel like a real bicycle. The saddles are too big and the seat height is only adjustable in steps rather than continuously. But, I am a cyclist although I got back into it to lose weight and have become addicted to it all over again. I go to a gym 5 days a week to work out and I use their stationary bike which is not too bad. The brand is Vision Fitness. The seat is tolerable but just. The geometry isn't great but I can tolerate it for 30 minutes of hard spinning and keeping my heart rate at 140-150. At night I use my own bicycle on rollers at home. This weekend I used two different stationary bikes by Precor and hated them both.

BTW, I'm also 5' 8" and can't imagine weighing 220 pounds or even 180 for that matter. When I decided I needed to lose some weight I was approaching 170 and felt fat. I'm down to 151 now and my goal is 140 or less by July 1, 2009. I'll make that goal and feel great at the same time. Check what your BMI will be at your goal weight and you may be surprised to find that is in the upper half of "overweight."


----------



## boostmaster (Dec 13, 2008)

I know what you mean about the height/ weight and for a regular guy my height 150 is about average. However, I used to be into bodybuilding when I was younger and I carry more muscle mass than fat and at 175-180 I'm pretty content. Anything much lighter and I feel too light and potentially too weak. Actually I kind of like having the low center of gravity and the 200 pound "heft" but I'm simply not in the shape to carry it or pull it off. So, I have to get my butt in gear (literally) and hit the cardio. 

I suppose I could put my cheap Trek mountain bike on rollers? (not sure where to buy or what I should look for). I don't need anything fancy just functional. 

Where can I look for these "rollers" you speak of?


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is a link to rollers:
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/sub_cat.cfm?subcategory_id=4121

I use one of these when the weather is unbearable:
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=20982&subcategory_ID=4120
It would be nice if I could read the power delivery, but I just rely on my HR.
P.S. I felt fit at 190, 180, 170 and now I still feel like I have 10 lbs. to lose at 168. 
I wonder how I will feel at 160? I haven’t been there since high school. I weighed 175 when I played college soccer. I was not overweight no matter what those BMI charts say.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Rollers require good balance and a smooth pedal stroke or you can ride off the sides. Since you're not really a cyclist, you would probably be better off with a trainer which doesn't require good balance. But, MTB tires might not work real well on it. Here's the link to the trainer page for Performance Bicycle http://www.performancebike.com/shop/sub_cat.cfm?subcategory_id=4120 Depending on where you live there might even be a Performance store near you.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*anyone in?*

Anyone still in? I'm basically the same, having done pretty well, then blown it since Thanksgiving. Going to try to lose a few before Jan. 1.

I'll sponsor another contest for 2 months after Jan. 1. I'll put up $100 to the biggest loser, based upon percentage of body weight lost.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

I’ve hit a plateau, but also weather and family commitments have limited my riding in December. I’m looking at only 2-4 rides in the whole month. 
I’m still down 30lbs, but I’d like to drop 10 more, so my % will be a bit boring. My goal is 6% more. Maybe all this non-riding will help my legs get smaller and I’ll have less muscle mass, so as I rebuild I’ll burn fat and maybe I’ll get down to the 150s!  Ok it is a stretch. Best of luck to you all in the new year and over the holidays. Merry Christmas


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Fixed said:


> Anyone still in?


I'm still in although I neglected to weigh myself this morning. I'm down 7.8 pounds since November 10, 4.9%, but my BMI is 5.5% lower(?). My goal was 150 by year end and I made that Saturday, so I;m trying to lose a bit more the next couple of days as a cushion.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow*



mellowyellowCJ7 said:


> I’ve hit a plateau, but also weather and family commitments have limited my riding in December. I’m looking at only 2-4 rides in the whole month.
> I’m still down 30lbs, but I’d like to drop 10 more, so my % will be a bit boring. My goal is 6% more. Maybe all this non-riding will help my legs get smaller and I’ll have less muscle mass, so as I rebuild I’ll burn fat and maybe I’ll get down to the 150s!  Ok it is a stretch. Best of luck to you all in the new year and over the holidays. Merry Christmas


Wow, good work. And it is work, isn't it?


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

It is funny, I saw 198 on the scale and thought "no way, I'm not that heavy and I'm not going over 200!"
I changed my eating and got into the high 180's.
I started commuting In Augst and here is what the graph looks like after I started keeping track :thumbsup: :


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*results?*

So, anyone think they won? Wasn't me.

Anyone up for a new contest? I'll put up cash.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

blah. stuck at 183 or so.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

Not me, but I did lose 6.5 lbs. Another 6.5 and I'll be really happy.


----------



## jslegacy (Jun 10, 2008)

I may not have been keeping track in this thread but I have been on spreadsheet that I track my milage on.

I met my goal of 175 by Dec 31st last week actually, went up a little and today back down to 174.6. I believe I started this competition around 184 or 183.


----------



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

Count me in!!!!.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Most likely wasn't me, but I'm not complaining. I'm down 16-17 pounds since mid-August and 8 pounds since November 10. Made my year end goal 10 days early then spent Christmas with relatives eating REALLY good food and gained nearly 3 pounds back. Still have at least 10 to lose by July 1. If the contest runs for 2 months, I'll just make 140 my goal for that period. I can donate a jersey to the award pile.


----------



## Iznoficon (Jan 6, 2008)

This is my first post here, I tend to lurk on an regular basis. I'm down to 175 after being 215 at my heaviest (It took me 1 yr). I ride a lot, watch what I eat, and I don't drink all the time. wish I would have found this thread sooner, but I'm motivated to do more in terms of body %.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*winner?*

Anyone want to claim the prizes?


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Let's start another Biggest Loser Contest with the finish line at Sea Otter. Comments?

Anyone use some structured programs like Weight Watchers? Anything better? I'm thinking of trying that and seeing what it has to offer.

Anyone try diet pills? Im sure they are bad for you, but, typically, when I am trying to loose weight I have a problem staying awake at work. I never thought Coffee helped me much. 


I'm 164 lb, 5'6"
I have been to ~145 lb, but I link I could be as low as 135 with 3-5% bodyfat.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

My diet plan was wrapped around riding.
Get up...eat nothing
ride to work (50 minutes) eat a snack bar and a yogarr.
Pack my own lunch (caf. food is yummy, but not helpful)
ride home (50 minutes) drink water and try to eat about the same as my little wife.
That got rid of the first 25 of 30 lbs.

I started using Hammer Nutrition to help my racing. I have slowed in my wait loss, but I'm getting stronger and faster and that is my new goal. I'm done trying to loose weight for the health/look, but if I loose more I'm ok with the increase in power to weight ratio!
good luck all and stick with it! (5'9"/167lbs)


----------



## Walkinshaw (Jan 19, 2009)

Chiming in for the first time. Use to comute to Uni a bit when younger however working 70hrs a week has grown a healthy beer gut!

Have just started riding 2-3 days a week. 40-80km 

Starting Weight
224lb (102kg) 9th Oct 08

Current Weight
199lb (90.7kg) 17th Jan 09

Target Weight
176lb (80kg)


----------



## MIArider (Jan 24, 2009)

hello everyone. Just chimmed in myself. Although the contest is over , here goes..

I'm 6'2'' 
Age 31 

Starting date Jan. 5, 2009 Monday
Starting weight 327
Current weight 311 

Short term goal 299
Long term goal 220-240 

I have been riding a few times a week but mostly I have cut back on my daily intake.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

MIArider said:


> hello everyone. Just chimmed in myself. Although the contest is over , here goes..
> 
> I'm 6'2''
> Age 31
> ...



Nice work so far. Hey, a new contest is coming up starting tomorrow: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=160415


----------

